# Frauen in Männer-Radlerhosen...



## undweg1989 (24. November 2009)

...geht das?

Habe ne Freundin welche durch mehrmaliges Waschen die Hose (Assos, oje oje) ihres Mannes so geschrumpft hat dass selbige ihr nun wie angegossen passt. Sie meint das Sitzpolster ginge einwandfrei und auch sonst fühlt sie sich pudelwohl.

Habt ihr vl. ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht (nicht zwingend mit dem Schrumpfprozess von Assos Hosen)?


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2009)

sofern sie einigermassen passt: klar.  
dieses ganze 3D-gewese beim einsatz ist ja mehr gelaber als funktion. 
und der rest der hose wird sich eh so dehnen, wie er/sie/es es braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

ganz schön clever, deine Freundin 
muss ich mir mal merken, um an billigen Assos-Kram zu kommen...

Ich wüsste nicht, warum es ihr nicht passen sollte. Wenn ich mal scharf nachdenke, hab ich ungefähr ... vielleicht 5% meiner kompletten Ausrüstung an Lady-spezifischem Kram. Und das sind dann meistens Trikots und Jacken. Hosen hab ich fast nur aus der Männerkollektion. Übrigends auch die Sättel.. und die Räder 

Bisher komme ich super damit zurecht, und dabei bin ich doch ne Frau


----------



## trek 6500 (24. November 2009)

hab auch nur maenner hosen - zieh ausserdem ne baggy drüber - steh net auf den eng-look ..;.)


----------



## Echinopsis (24. November 2009)

Mehr als die Hälfte meiner Radhosen sind Herrenmodelle, wo ist das Problem? Hauptsache die Dinger sitzen gut. Vernünftige Trägerhosen als Damenmodell zu einem akzeptablen Preis sind selten und die Klamotten von meinem Verein gibt es eh nur in der Standartvariante. Stört mich aber auch nicht, die Teile sind bequem. 
Bei Trikots haben Modelle mit leicht tailliertem Damenschnitt allerdings den Vorteil, dass die nicht immer oberhalb meiner etwas breiteren Hüfte in der Taille zusammenrutschen .

Grüße Tine


----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2009)

undweg1989 schrieb:


> ...geht das?
> 
> Habe ne Freundin welche durch mehrmaliges Waschen die Hose (Assos, oje oje) ihres Mannes so geschrumpft hat dass selbige ihr nun wie angegossen passt. Sie meint das Sitzpolster ginge einwandfrei und auch sonst fühlt sie sich pudelwohl.
> 
> Habt ihr vl. ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht (nicht zwingend mit dem Schrumpfprozess von Assos Hosen)?



Wie oft darf man Assos-Hosen maximal waschen, bevor sie schrumpfen?


----------



## trhaflhow (25. November 2009)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie oft darf man Assos-Hosen maximal waschen, bevor sie schrumpfen?




würde mich auch interessieren
bei uns zuhause liegen immer 2 assos herrenhosen in der wäsche. die würden sich in meinem schrank auch gut machen
die anderen hosen kann er behalten- va die mit träger. die stören beim pinkeln gewaltig


----------



## swe68 (25. November 2009)

Ich habe fast nur Männerhosen. 

Dafür fuhr mein Liebster die letzten Sommer gelegentlich mit einer Hose von mir, die ich nicht mochte (und die mir auch inzwischen zu groß war).


----------



## Uphillerer (25. November 2009)

Wenn meine Freundin in Männerhosen passen würde, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich anderweitig umschauen.


----------



## swe68 (25. November 2009)

Wenn er knackig und durchtrainiert ist, dann sind die Unterschiede eventuell gar nicht so groß.


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2009)

vielleicht steht er ja auf brauerei-gäule?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (25. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wenn er knackig und durchtrainiert ist, dann sind die Unterschiede eventuell gar nicht so groß.


 
Ein Mann mit 50 Kilo? I weiß net...



dubbel schrieb:


> vielleicht steht er ja auf brauerei-gäule?


 
Eben nicht!


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2009)

dann schau dir vielleicht deine freundin nochmal genauer an, bevor du dich hier verzettelst...


----------



## Uphillerer (25. November 2009)

Klar! Meine passt jedenfalls nicht in Männerhosen. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Meine passt jedenfalls nicht in Männerhosen.


----------



## Uphillerer (25. November 2009)

Jetzt bist du es aber, der sich hier auf ganz dünnem Eis bewegt.


----------



## scylla (25. November 2009)

@uphillerer & dubbel

hey, ihr matchos! jetzt ist aber schluss.
ihr wisst ja nur keine weiblichen kurven zu schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (25. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> ihr wisst ja nur keine weiblichen kurven zu schätzen


 
Kommt drauf an, wo.

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich raus.


----------



## swe68 (25. November 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Ein Mann mit 50 Kilo? I weiß net...
> 
> ...



50 kg sind eventuell untergewichtig. Wenn Frau trainiert und damit Muskeln aufbaut sollten es - es sei denn, sie ist recht klein - schon mehr sein.

und:


scylla schrieb:


> @uphillerer & dubbel
> 
> hey, ihr matchos! jetzt ist aber schluss.
> ihr wisst ja nur keine weiblichen kurven zu schätzen


 Genau!

Und: Die besagte Radhose war mir zu groß und ist jetzt untragbar, weil sie ausgeleiert ist....


----------



## Büüche (25. November 2009)

Die Herrenmodelle gibt es doch auch in XS und S. Und die Hüfte einer Frau ist selbst im Normalfall schon breiter als die eines Mannes. Also warum sollten Herrenmodelle nur an unförmige Frauen passen?


----------



## Echinopsis (25. November 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wenn meine Freundin in Männerhosen passen würde, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich anderweitig umschauen.



So ein Schwachsinn! Viele Herrenhosen gibt es in kleinen Größen, um da reinzupassen braucht frau definitiv nicht dick zu sein. Bei den Damenmodellen trage ich Größe 36 bis 38 und finde trotzdem Herrenhosen, die mir passen. Die anderen Damen in Herrenhosen hier im Forum haben auch kein Gesäß, das von den Ausmaßen her dem eines Brauereipferdes ähnelt. Ich werde mir jetzt trotzdem einen Schokoriegel genehmigen 

Grüße Tine


----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Viele Herrenhosen gibt es in kleinen Größen, um da reinzupassen braucht frau definitiv nicht dick zu sein. Bei den Damenmodellen trage ich Größe 36 bis 38 und finde trotzdem Herrenhosen, die mir passen. Die anderen Damen in Herrenhosen hier im Forum haben auch kein Gesäß, das von den Ausmaßen her dem eines Brauereipferdes ähnelt. Ich werde mir jetzt trotzdem einen Schokoriegel genehmigen
> 
> Grüße Tine



Er meinte wahrscheinlich, daß er Frauen mit (zu) schmalen Hüften nicht attraktiv findet...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2009)

Hab letztes Jahr zwei Winterhosen für Männer von Scott erwischt, die wie angegossen gepasst haben. Ich frage mich allerdings, welcher Mann da hätte reinpassen sollen. Ich finde die Männerklamotten meistens viel schöner und besser, aber sie sind sonst immer zu groß. Ich schau öfter mal bei den Sachen für Jungs, weil mit ner 158-164 komme ich gut klar. Ich hab noch nie frauenspeziefischen Schnitt oder Polster vermisst. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an Männerrad und Männersattel.

Nee, Spass beiseite, die Sachen für Frauen von Fox sind ganz ok. Leider gibt es sie nicht in XS, aber wenn man bei S die Weitenregulierung auf ganz eng stellt geht es. Bei den Polstern der Innenhosen hab ich, zumindest optisch, noch keinen Unterschied zu denen in den Männerhosen feststellen können.


----------



## crashxl (26. November 2009)

Also, ich hab auch nur Männerhosen. Einfach weil die mir vom Schnitt her besser gefallen und die Auswahl an weiten Hosen (ich hasse das enge Zeugs) größer ist. Ok, die Radhosen drunter sind natürlich eng.
Und die Polster (fahre erst seit kurzem mit Polster) find ich teils sogar besser, als die bei den Damenmodellen, weil sie weiter nach vorne gehen.

Und: ist doch egal ob Männer- oder Damenhosen, hauptsache es passt und gefällt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. November 2009)

Nur Männerhosen, weil...


gesponsert
nicht so kurz am Oberschenkel endend
bessere Polster
perfekte Passform.


----------



## contesssa (28. November 2009)

hab auch nur Männerhosen, denn das einzige Damenmodell hatte so kurz angeschnittene Beine, dass es einfach nicht ging. Meistens kommt dann eh noch was weites drüber....


----------



## Warnschild (30. November 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr zwei Winterhosen für Männer von Scott erwischt, die wie angegossen gepasst haben. Ich frage mich allerdings, welcher Mann da hätte reinpassen sollen. Ich finde die Männerklamotten meistens viel schöner und besser, aber sie sind sonst immer zu groß. Ich schau öfter mal bei den Sachen für Jungs, weil mit ner 158-164 komme ich gut klar. Ich hab noch nie frauenspeziefischen Schnitt oder Polster vermisst. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an Männerrad und Männersattel.
> 
> Nee, Spass beiseite, die Sachen für Frauen von Fox sind ganz ok. Leider gibt es sie nicht in XS, aber wenn man bei S die Weitenregulierung auf ganz eng stellt geht es. Bei den Polstern der Innenhosen hab ich, zumindest optisch, noch keinen Unterschied zu denen in den Männerhosen feststellen können.



Ohne Dir zu nah treten zu wollen: Deine Argumente haben nicht so viel Gewicht angesichts der Tatsache, dass Du - zumindest sprichst du in einem anderen Thread von U50 kg - wahrscheinlich nicht die üblichen weiblichen Maße mitbringst. Da reichen dann natürlich auch Knabengrößen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2009)

Na obenrum schon.  Zumindest geht da 36-38. Nehme aber gerne Männertrikots in S. Die sind in den Schultern etwas breiter und ich es habe es nicht so gern wenn die Klamotten zu eng anliegen. Gilt auch für die Hosen, zumindest für die obendrüber.
Kann ja nix für meine frauenuntypische Figur, die wurde mir frei Haus mitgeliefert. Wenn ich etwas größer und breiter wäre, würde ich in Männerklamotten schwelgen anstatt immer krampfhaft nach lässigen und passenden Radzeugs zu suchen.


----------



## Warnschild (30. November 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na obenrum schon.  Zumindest geht da 36-38. Nehme aber gerne Männertrikots in S. Die sind in den Schultern etwas breiter und ich es habe es nicht so gern wenn die Klamotten zu eng anliegen. Gilt auch für die Hosen, zumindest für die obendrüber.
> Kann ja nix für meine frauenuntypische Figur, die wurde mir frei Haus mitgeliefert. Wenn ich etwas größer und breiter wäre, würde ich in Männerklamotten schwelgen anstatt immer krampfhaft nach lässigen und passenden Radzeugs zu suchen.



Naja, dafür passen mir die Männertrikots selten: Erstens zu groß (brauch XS und das gibts recht selten) und zweitens hab ich das oben schon beschriebene "Hochrutschproblem", weil die Hüfte nun mal um einiges breiter ist als die Taille. 

Aus dem gleichen Grund muss ich aber bspw. auch mein nur 1X getragenes Ben&Jerry's-PI-Damen(!)trikot schon wieder aussortieren, das ist komplett gerade geschnitten, hat leider auch keinen Antirutschinnensaum und rutscht einfach hoch. :-(

Dagegen sind die Scott-Lady-Trikots wirklich


----------



## scylla (30. November 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> "Hochrutschproblem", weil die Hüfte nun mal um einiges breiter ist als die Taille.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Deswegen sind Trikots und Jacken auch das einzige, wo ich leider auf Damen-Klamotten "angewiesen" bin. Zumindest das Rennrad Zeug, das ich eben gerne eng anliegend habe, damit nicht so viel rumflattert. Fürs Mountainbiken steh ich auch eher auf weite Klamotten, und da gehen dann auch Männersachen in Größe S.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2009)

Womit wir bei dem typischen Frauenproblem wären:

Ich hab nix anzuziehen!

Mein Freund hat sich übrigens ne Assos Frauenhose in Größe M geleistet. Die passte ihm! Ich hab gekichert, aber er ist da schmerzfrei. Da sie schwarz ist erkennt man es ja nur an dem andersfarbigen Fähnchen am Allerwertesten.


----------



## Iselz (30. November 2009)

Hab auch fast nur Männerhosen. Eine Frauenhose hab ich mal probiert, da war das Polster so monströs, als ob man ne Windel drunter hat... 
Naja und das Trikot Problem hab ich auch...


----------

